# Extreme Probleme bei evanzo.de



## mÖre (5. Januar 2009)

Hallo
Ich habe meine Webseite bei evanzo.de gehostet
Glaube der Tarif hieß "Privat L" (10GB, unlimit. Traffik, 10FTP accs, 10 Domains, 10 sql)
Allerdings habe ich extreme Probleme und wollte wissen, ob euch einer von euch bei evaynzo ist und auch solche Probleme hat. Und ich erhoffe mir vielleicht ein paar Tips, wie ich am besten bei denen was bewegen kann, oder aus meinem Vertrag rauskomme.

Zu den Problemen.. vor allem die Erreichbarkeit. Seiten laden extrem langsamm, oder gar nicht. Man musste sogar 3-5mal auf Neuladen klicken, ehe die Seite überhaupt angezeigt wurde- sonnst kam immer ein Timeout. In meinem Forum (SMF) wurden extrem oft leere Seiten oder Fehler angezeigt. Emails brauchen Teils 3-5Stunden, bis die zu mir durchgelangen und ich habe die Vermutung, dass einige Mails gar nicht nicht zugestellt werden. FTP ist ein Glücksspiel, ob man sich verbinden kann, oder nicht. Gleiches gilt für Plesk (dem online konfikguationstool) dort kommt man selten drauf, und oftmals kkommt man nicht weiter als "start" weil nach 3min Ladezeit die Verbindung zurückgesetzt wird.

Deswegen hatte ich bereits 2 oder 3 mal den "Support" angeschrieben, die meinten immer, dass es aufgrund von Lastspitzen Fehler geben kann, da es sich ja um ein shared-hosting handelt, und halt bis zu 1000 Leute auf einem Server sind. Nur habe ich diese Probleme zu JEDER Uhrzeit. Ich habe jede nur erdenkliche Uhrzeit angetestet. Auf Rückfragen habe ich nie eine Antwort erhalten.

Daraufhin hatte ich bereits einmal angerufen, nach 35minuten war ich endlich durch und habe meine ganzen Probleme vorgetragen. Der "Techniker" meinte, dass er sich drum kümmert. 5 Tage später lief wirklich alles sigut wie reibungslos... aber das nur 2 oder 3 Wochen. Inzwischen ist alles wie vorher, teils aber schlimmer.
Heute hatte ich nochmals versucht anzurfen- nach einer Stunde war das Telefon alle und ich musste leider auch los. Ich war alleine 35 minuten "platz 1 in der Warteschlange" 

Die ersten 5 Monate war alles super und ich war auch zufrieden- ok es ist ein billiges Angebot, daher habe ich nicht so auf die Geschwindigkeit geachtet, oder wenn mal die Seite kurz nicht erreichbar war- aber was nun ist ist meiner Meinung nach eine Frechheit. Blöderweise hänge ich in einem 24 Monate Vertrag.


Wie gesagt, jemand Tips, die gleichen Probleme, Anregungen?
Am liebsten würde ich irgendwie aus diesem §cheiß Vertrag rauskommen um zu einem anderen Hoster zu wechseln.

Ich danke euch
mÖre

edit: ein Kumpel von mir hatte auch bereits einmal angerufen, weil ich keinen Festnetzanschluss habe. dieser hing sage und schreibe 1:30h in der Warteschlange. Eingestiegen auf Postition 3


----------



## Akkuschrauber (6. Januar 2009)

Wende dich doch mal an die Verbraucherzentrale
Link
Die können dir bestimmt helfen.


----------

